# World's tallest dog



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

He and the 22" man should team up and do a buddy cop flick.

http://news.stv.tv/oddly-enough/159205-arizona-dog-is-worlds-tallest/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

When I saw the title to this thread, the first thing I thought about was what a great pair the dog and little guy would make


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I saw this dog on Oprah yesterday...he is BIG


----------

